# The Flash Float



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I had to create a KSUFLASH Float. It was inevitable that I put a KSU logo on one. 

GO FLASHES!!!


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

Flash

Float looks great. Let me know when your ready to sell some. Been looking for the tall stem for the extra advantage. 

Lima Eyecatcher
Jim

Ps
Wife still thinks KSU is for Kansas State. haha


----------



## Stickman (Dec 5, 2008)

What is the advantage of the longer stem?


----------



## UpTheCreek (Jan 24, 2009)

The longer stem probably helps keep the line off the water longer during the drift.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice!!!!!!


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

The longer longer stem can also tell you if your offering is in front of the float or behind it. You want it in front of the float so you dont spook the fish. Another adavantage is it can tell you sooner if you get a light bite. Float might not go down but the stem will sway different. 

Lima Eyecatcher 
Jim


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Also with the neon on the longer stem it makes it easier to see at low light times.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I had some extra scraps of balsa wood laying around. I thought that they may be too short to really do anything with, but I thought I would crank out a few floats. I made 3 floats about 2" long. Rather than using a steel stem, I went ahead and glued in some carbon fiber, as it is much lighter and doesn't take away from the gram carry capacity of the float.

I took one of them out with me to the river last weekend, and I was extremely suprised at how many grams that it could carry. The 2" size is perfect for those low and clear conditions that we had last week.

-KSU


----------



## McMish (Mar 23, 2009)

i means its goooood....... but ya you could improve on it a little with an Akron Zips logo on it... just a suggestion.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2554453831464147647#

Go Flashes!!! haha...

-KSU


----------



## McMish (Mar 23, 2009)

KSUFLASH said:


> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2554453831464147647#
> 
> Go Flashes!!! haha...
> 
> -KSU


haha nice.

but my rebuttal is in 8 days  

going to be there? will be the first game ive gone to this season i the new stadium.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I went to the home opener at the new stadium. It is a truly awesome facility!!! I won't be at the game next weekend, as I will be fishing for steelies.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

That link is just wrong. 

I'm a Zip alumni.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Flash, I gotta order a few of these from you with the KSU Wrestling logo, our coach there Jim Andressi is a steelhead fanatic!


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

Hey flash, im a sophmore at KSU studyin biology. Those are... just disgustingly sick... let me know if you ever wanna get out or go to the game.

Ray


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

Nice Float Ben !!!....Good talking to you today , just got out of the basement been working on floats all day !!!...hopefully we can hook up soon and use our Floats ....LOL


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks Joe. I gotta give you alot of credit for getting me started, and pointing me in the right direction.

Hopefully today after our talks I have returned the favor a bit to you.

Yes lets go fishing and stop breathing in balsa dust for a day...Don't worry the work will be there tomorrow.. 

-KSU


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Below is a photo of the float streamside.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Here are some more in the drying box.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Below is the finished product for a fellow fisherman.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Are you going to have any of these for sale at the seminar??


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

All the ones that I have already have homes. I need to crank out a few more dozen to get back on schedule. I will have some with me that I use, but those ones aren't for sale.

-KSU


----------

